# Lightest draw weight for a bow?



## Insanity (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys just for back yard practice. What's the lightest draw weight that would be (accurate) for a compound. Also wanting a recurve if I can find one I can afford. Would there be a difference in the recommended draw weight. 
My 17 year old daughter wants one. And I'd also like to learn to atleast hit a bale of hay and not the barn.


----------



## overboard (Aug 13, 2015)

There are target bows that are in the 35lb. range, and they are accurate!


----------



## DaleH (Aug 13, 2015)

overboard said:


> There are target bows that are in the 35lb. range, and they are accurate!


Agreed, in either bow style! My experience with Boy Scout and other youth programs have shown that 'hunting weight' compound bows de-tuned or tuned down to kinds/youth/ladies/practice weights don't perform as well.

We've also observed through the years that the girls/ladies are the better students and hence become the better archers. Too bad 99% of them don't stay with it ... We also always start them out with recurve, to build their basics. The basics of form, stance, grip, breathing, back tension, concentration, release - is so important - it is the fundamentals to success and future enjoyment. The boys? They always try to 'John Wayne' it! Rather than shoot for a group, if the 1st shot is low - they shoot higher. With that shot too high and tad left - they'll try to correct - on EVERY shot. Oi vay! 

Shoot for groups, shoot for groups, shoot for groups ... *precision *1st and then the *accuracy *will take care of itself ... or one could add a sight.

FWIW I just got back into archery shooting, after a few years off due to severe bow arm elbow damage and surgery and I can no longer shoot hunting weight recurves. And compounds just don't do it for me anymore ..._ I guess I just love watching the *flight of the arrow*_ - vs the blur of a super-fast carbon arrow shot out of a heavy compound with release, haha!

I've been fooling around with a 35# recurve using 'youth' arrows by Carbon Express (my arsm aren't long, lol). After warming up to the bow I was shooting fist-sized 5-6 shot groups instinctively at 10-yards. OK, that distance isn't far - but again, we have found through the years that by building the fundamentals and muscle memory first - the accuracy will come at the longer distances.

FWIW, my fish&game club instructs over 200 kids a week every Winter season in our weekly youth programs.

Good luck and have FUN!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 13, 2015)

Proper tuning and proper arrow setup makes a compound accurate, not draw weight. A low weight target bow is nice because you don't get fatigued. A longer axle-to-axle and shorter brace height will also help with accuracy. Good luck on your search.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 13, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Proper tuning and proper arrow setup makes a compound accurate, not draw weight.


Agreed 100%,  , but you entirely missed my point (no pun intended) sir! 

As we routinely_ "see Dad de-tune or lower the weight of his old hunting how well below the point it should", which causes it to perform poorly ... and/or use poorly selected arrows with it"_, but then fault our instructor staff when "their kid" can't shoot it for crap ...

We have nationally ranked archers on our staff, we know what we're doing. But just like OB motors, their is an ideal 'range' in which that piece of equipment was designed to perform for best results. And settings outside that range hurt it. That's the point made ...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 13, 2015)

DaleH said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Proper tuning and proper arrow setup makes a compound accurate, not draw weight.
> ...



I was responding to the OP, not you. Make sure you know what target you're shooting at before loosing an arrow...another tip.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 13, 2015)

I shot my first buck at 11 years old with a compound bow that had a draw weight of 35 lbs. Had to use a step stool to shoot out the bow window in the blind :LOL2: Dad wouldn't let me shoot one more than 12 yds out though.


----------

